
Drawing Pixels is Hard AKA why HTML5 games probably suck - D_Guidi
http://www.phoboslab.org/log/2012/09/drawing-pixels-is-hard
======
D_Guidi
title adapted from this tweet, that is also how I found the article.
<https://twitter.com/_AndrewRussell/status/246500090217377792>

------
89a
> I was immediately presented with the challenge of scaling the game screen
> while maintaining crisp, clean pixels. This sounds like an easy problem to
> solve – after all Flash did this from day one

What the hell? No way did Flash do that from day one. Only since the
introduction of frameworks like Flixel has Flash been able to reliably make
pixel perfect games. Before then it was a constant fight against subpixels.

